# Network Manager and wpa_supplicant issues[SOLVED]

## SpartanW80

My wireless card is an Intel 5100.

I load it with the IWLAGN driver which is compiled in my kernel.

I can connect to wifi if I do not have /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. However, if I don't have /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf I get the error message:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 *   /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf not found                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

This also causes ntpd and samba to fail to start, as they rely on net.wlan0.

If I do have /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, no matter the configuration(or least, no matter all the ones I've tried), I will get the error that net.wlan0 has started but is inactive and that ntpd and samba will start as soon as net.wlan0 starts.

/etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="iwlagn"
```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:19:fd:7b:cb  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:134 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:134 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:11196 (10.9 KiB)  TX bytes:11196 (10.9 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:fb:7c:52:ae  

          inet addr:10.200.223.200  Bcast:10.200.223.255  Mask:255.255.224.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:fbff:fe7c:52ae/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2960 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3162 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2133712 (2.0 MiB)  TX bytes:536324 (523.7 KiB)

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

09:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

09:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

My default run levels

```

NetworkManager  dbus  lm_sensors  net.wlan0  ntpd   syslog-ng       vixie-cron

cupsd           hald  local       netmount   samba  udev-postmount  xdm
```

Thanks in advance for any help. Please let me know if you need any more configuration files.Last edited by SpartanW80 on Tue Oct 11, 2011 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="iwlagn" should be wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

I do not use NetworkManager but  *Quote:*   

> Configuration
> 
> You will also need to block OpenRC from attempting to automatically initialize your network interfaces. This can be done by modifying /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> Code: /etc/conf.d/rc
> ...

  from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager seems to confirm my recollection that you should not be doing both NetworkManager and net.wlan0; one or the other.

----------

## SpartanW80

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="iwlagn" should be wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> 
> I do not use NetworkManager but  *Quote:*   Configuration
> 
> You will also need to block OpenRC from attempting to automatically initialize your network interfaces. This can be done by modifying /etc/rc.conf:
> ...

 

I've made those changes and added a blank wpa_supplicant.conf file.

When I remove net.wlan0 from my default runlevel I can't connect to internet via eth0 or wlan0. I also notice that Network Manager starts the dhcpcd init script when net.wlan0 doesn't start.

Trying to connect to eth0(without net.wlan0):

```
Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Auto Ethernet'

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 3597

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost dhcpcd[3597]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost dhcpcd[2674]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action eth0

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 client pid 3597 exited with status 0

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) failed (no IP configuration found)

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Marking connection 'Auto Ethernet' invalid.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:31:49 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
```

Trying to connect to wireless(without net.wlan0):

```
Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection '*MYNETWORK*'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection '*MYNETWORK*' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value '*MYNETWORK*'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-EAP'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'password' value '<omitted>'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'eap' value 'TTLS'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'fragment_size' value '1300'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'phase2' value 'auth=MSCHAPV2'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'ca_cert' value '/usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.crt'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'identity' value '*MYID*'

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Oct  7 12:32:56 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 12:32:59 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 12:33:09 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

Oct  7 12:33:09 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 12:33:12 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 12:33:22 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.

Oct  7 12:33:22 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:33:22 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets

Oct  7 12:33:22 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

Oct  7 12:33:24 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 9 (reason 7)

Oct  7 12:33:24 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (*MYNETWORK*)

Oct  7 12:33:24 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Marking connection '*MYNETWORK*' invalid.

Oct  7 12:33:24 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Oct  7 12:33:24 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:33:24 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
```

When I keep net.wlan0 in my default runlevel I get the error about net.wlan0 being inactive and services that depend on it not starting until it becomes active.

I can still connect to ethernet but still no wireless.

When trying to connect to wireless I get(with net.wlan0):

```
Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection '*MYNETWORK*'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point '*MYNETWORK*' has security, but secrets are required.

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection '*MYNETWORK*' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value '*MYNETWORK*'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-EAP'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'password' value '<omitted>'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'eap' value 'TTLS'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'fragment_size' value '1300'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'phase2' value 'auth=MSCHAPV2'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'ca_cert' value '/usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.crt'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: added 'identity' value '*MYID*'

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Oct  7 12:41:50 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning

Oct  7 12:41:53 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 12:42:03 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

Oct  7 12:42:03 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 12:42:06 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 12:42:16 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.

Oct  7 12:42:16 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:42:16 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets

Oct  7 12:42:16 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 9 (reason 7)

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (*MYNETWORK*)

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Marking connection '*MYNETWORK*' invalid.

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Policy set 'Auto Ethernet' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Oct  7 12:42:18 localhost NetworkManager[2317]: <info> Policy set 'Auto Ethernet' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
```

And like before, when I remove wpa_supplicant.conf I can connect to both wireless and ethernet, but I get the error that wpa_supplicant on net.wlan0 could not start because wpa_supplicant.conf was not found, so the services that depend on it fail.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

>  I get the error about net.wlan0 being inactive and services that depend on it not starting until it becomes active.

 So do I. But, for me, this is a comment that does not matter as net.wlan0 does become active and the services do start, normally by the time the boot completes. 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :  *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1

 

If you do not need net.eth0, wired connection, you should be able to 

```
emerge --unmerge network manager

rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 

rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

mv /etc/conf.d/net /etc/conf.d/net~

echo "" > /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update add wpa_supplicant default

rc-update add dhcpcd default

reboot
```

 and have automated wireless service by way of dhcpcd, openrc, and the poorly documented /etc/conf.d/network configuration file.

----------

## SpartanW80

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    I get the error about net.wlan0 being inactive and services that depend on it not starting until it becomes active. So do I. But, for me, this is a comment that does not matter as net.wlan0 does become active and the services do start, normally by the time the boot completes. 
> 
> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :  *Quote:*   ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> ...

 

I do need net.eth0 so unfortunately I can't try that. With the configuration file you provided, I still can't connect to wireless, but I'm getting a different error, so maybe it's progress?

This is what happens when I try to start wpa_supplicant.

```
/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface 'DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start wpa_supplicant                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start
```

This is what happens when I try to connect to wireless.

```
Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto *MYNETWORK*'

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto *MYNETWORK*' has security, but secrets are required.

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Oct  7 15:28:56 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost dbus[2251]: [system] Activating service name='org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism' (using servicehelper)

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost dbus[2251]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism'

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto *MYNETWORK*' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value '*MYNETWORK*'

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Oct  7 15:28:59 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning

Oct  7 15:29:02 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 15:29:02 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct  7 15:29:02 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

Oct  7 15:29:03 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 15:29:06 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 15:29:06 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct  7 15:29:06 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

Oct  7 15:29:06 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 15:29:09 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 15:29:09 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct  7 15:29:09 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

Oct  7 15:29:09 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 15:29:12 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 15:29:13 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct  7 15:29:13 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Oct  7 15:29:13 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> disconnected

Oct  7 15:29:13 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 15:29:16 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Oct  7 15:29:16 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Oct  7 15:29:16 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

Oct  7 15:29:16 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 15:29:17 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Oct  7 15:29:18 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Oct  7 15:29:18 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <warn> (wlan0): link timed out.

Oct  7 15:29:25 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.

Oct  7 15:29:25 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Oct  7 15:29:25 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <warn> Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets

Oct  7 15:29:25 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Oct  7 15:29:26 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 9 (reason 7)

Oct  7 15:29:26 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (*MYNETWORK*)

Oct  7 15:29:26 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> Marking connection 'Auto *MYNETWORK*' invalid.

Oct  7 15:29:26 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Oct  7 15:29:26 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Oct  7 15:29:26 localhost NetworkManager[2265]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).
```

Edit: I should also note that /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0 does not exist.

----------

## DONAHUE

suggest 

```
rc-update del NetworkManager

rc-update del dhcpcd

rc-update del wpa_supplicant

emerge --unmerge networkmanager

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

mkdir /etc/portage

echo "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant qt4" /etc/portage/package.use

emerge wpa_supplicant ifplugd

nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

Edit to:

Either: (using dhcp) *Quote:*   

> modules="dhcpcd"
> 
> dns_servers="8.8.8.8 "
> 
> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> ...

 Or: (using fixed IP, assuming router is 102.168.1.1) *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dns_servers="8.8.8.8 "
> 
> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 

Then clear the decks with

```
reboot
```

----------

## SpartanW80

Ethernet and wireless is now working. 

I'm still being told that net.wlan0 has started but is inactive and that netmount, ntpd, and samba will start when net.wlan0 is started.

Here is the output of trying to start and restart ntpd(as an example of a service that is schedule to start once net.wlan0 starts)

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/ntpd start

 * WARNING: ntpd has already been started

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/ntpd restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   Starting ifplugd on eth0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.eth0 has started, but is inactive

 * WARNING: ntpd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

```

I'm not entirely sure if this means ntpd has started, so I'll mess with it a bit and see if it works.

Edit: Yes, it appears to be working just fine. While I still get that message, my clock has synced with a time server and I'm able to view, and accidentally print from, networked printers. These are both things I haven't been able to do before due to the services never starting. Thank you for all your help.

----------

